# 903.2.1.2 Group A-2 & 2nd floor



## sergoodo (Jun 14, 2019)

The fire area with 2nd story exit terminates at the point of exit discharge, thus the 2nd floor fire area is located on a floor with the same level of exit discharge serving the 1st floor level of exit discharge.  

*OR; Is this what the confusing IBC code actually means?:*  All new buildings (say flat lot) with Group A-2 fire area on the 2nd floor level require sprinkler system throughout. 

_903.2.1 .2 Group A-2.
An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided for fire areas containing Group A-2 occupancies and intervening floors of the building where one of the following conditions exists:_

_The fire area exceeds 5,000 square feet (464.5 m2)._
_The fire area has an occupant load of 100 or more._
_*The fire area is located on a floor other than a LEVEL OF EXIT DISCHARGE serving such occupancies.*_
Looks like _903.2.1 .2 _area and occupant load requirements only applicable to 1st floor @exit level, that is like every building with a 2nd floor conference, break, training room over 750 sf requires sprinklers. All 2015 IBC Group A occupancies on 2nd floor require building to be sprinkled with exceptions A-5.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 15, 2019)

Only the fire area needs to be sprinklered (and intervening floors if not on the level of exit discharge)--not the entire building.

Fire areas are also defined by horizontal assemblies, so if your Group A-2 is on the level of exit discharge, but the building is a 2-story building with no horizontal assembly complying with Section 711.2.4.2, then the fire area extends to the second story. Thus, the building has a Group A-2 fire area "on a floor other than a level of exit discharge."


----------



## sergoodo (Jun 15, 2019)

Please expand upon intervening floors; for example if we have a second floor with a fire are of 1000 sf  A-2 ...sprinklers are required:
at 2nd Floor fire area and without horiz assembly 1st floor fire area to be sprinkled.
cannot connect "with horizontal assembly" negating the 1st floor being an intervening floor.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 15, 2019)

You're correct in that the horizontal assembly would not negate the requirement for sprinklering intervening floors. All floor levels between the floor with the Group A-2 fire area and the level of exit discharge, including the level of exit discharge, must be sprinklered. Based on the language used, the entire area of the intervening floors must be sprinklered.


----------



## steveray (Jun 17, 2019)

The conference room would not be an A2....per your example....


----------



## sergoodo (Jun 17, 2019)

RGLA code requiring/inferring  'intervening' floors without horizontal assembly to be aggregated fire area? Or just the fact of A-2 is on the second floor the sprinklers are required?

 2 stories of A-2 Group  < 5,000sf total +  occupancy <100 total = sprinkler not required or sprinkler required due to discharge serving 2nd story A-2 Group is on the 1st floor?

SteveRay please expand why the A2 2nd floor occupancy does not require sprinkling.

Thanks


----------



## RLGA (Jun 17, 2019)

sergoodo said:


> RGLA code requiring/inferring  'intervening' floors without horizontal assembly to be aggregated fire area? Or just the fact of A-2 is on the second floor the sprinklers are required?
> 
> 2 stories of A-2 Group  < 5,000sf total +  occupancy <100 total = sprinkler not required or sprinkler required due to discharge serving 2nd story A-2 Group is on the 1st floor?
> 
> ...


The code states when a Group A-2 "_fire area_ is located on a floor other than a _level of exit discharge_." There are two situations that could trigger requiring a sprinkler system per this condition:

The Group A-2 occupancy is located on the 2nd story and the _level of exit discharge_ is at the 1st story.
The Group A-2 occupancy is on the 1st story, but the floor assembly between the 1st and 2nd stories does not comply with the requirements for defining a fire area; thus, the 2nd story is part of the Group A-2 _fire area_ making it a Group A-2 "_fire area_ located on a floor other than a _level of exit discharge_."


----------



## sergoodo (Jun 17, 2019)

RLGA regarding "only the fire area"  if a 2 story, one (1) fire area building, Group A without horiz separation  <5,000sf <100 occ. No sprinklers required..right?


----------



## RLGA (Jun 17, 2019)

sergoodo said:


> RLGA regarding "only the fire area"  if a 2 story, one (1) fire area building, Group A without horiz separation  <5,000sf <100 occ. No sprinklers required..right?


No, sprinklers _are _required--Group A fire area extends into the 2nd story; thus, the Group A fire area is on a floor other than the level of exit discharge making Condition 3 applicable. Only one of the three conditions need to exist in order to require a sprinkler system.


----------



## sergoodo (Jun 17, 2019)

mucho gracias RLGA ...being wrong is not an option.


----------

